# How many females in a 20 litre tank?



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

How many do u think in 20 litre tank, a guy at the aquarium believes i could fit 6 in a 15 litre tank? 
I have 4 females in the 15 litre & one male in the 20, do u think i should switch them over?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

20 liters is 5 gallons right?

in a 20 liter tank, you can't have females. You must have at least 10 gallons.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well they are very tollerant of each other, they all came from same tank & don't really seem fussed with each other. Been 5 days together now.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

5 gallons is too small to keep a sorority in. They might be getting along "okay" now, but they will eventually fight.
I would highly suggest getting a 10 gallon and putting them in that. Make sure they have lots of hiding places and plants.

I'm sorry that this isn't want you wanted to hear, but this is the advice you'll get from everyone.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with the others. Its cruel to have that many is such a small space. Also keep in mind that betta personalities change. Just like humans they can get PMS and go nuts on day, so they really need their space.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You can rarely trust what a pet store employee says because they usually don't know much about bettas. You need a 10G tank for a female sorority. Do you have some extra bowls or tanks? I would take all of them out or try to divide them until you can get a 10G. Like New2Bettas said, they might be getting along now, but that can change in a heartbeat.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

just switch the lone male to the smaller one and the females to the larger one, problem solved! 

~TPF


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

until u can get a bigger tank, id at least switch them, and quick!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, you need a lot more space for them. That's too small for that many girls. Never, ever trust the pet store. Maybe this sounds paranoid but I swear, they just want to overcrowd your tank, make your fish sick and ensure your continued business for meds and new fish. They need at least 10 gallons.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well what I've decided to do tomorrow is, I've got a 110litre (about 25 gallons) tank with other various fish in, im going to return some of the fish that are not compatible & keep ones in the tank such as 4xzebra danios, 6x neon tetra, 4xrummy nose tetras, 2x panda corys & 2xcooli loaches & move my female siamese into that tank. That way there should be enough room & room for more......agree??


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

that could be risky with zebra danios, they can be fin nippers

also with all of those fish, and four female bettas too, i wouldnt add anymore than u have, it would be overstocking it


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I agree with Christina.


----------

